# What your not trying to grow :)



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I thought I have people post what kind/kinds of algae are growing in your tank. And "invasion of the algae". You can add pics.
1) What kind/kinds of algae have popped up in your aquascape?(only recently or currently in your tank)
2) Reason for how it got their?
3) What are you doing to get rid of this foreign invader?
4) How mad/pissed are u?
So let me start off.
1) Brown algae, green spot algae, fuzz/hair algae
2) Low light, too much phospahtes or nutrients, too much light and not alot of plants to compete with the algae
3) Cleaning and scraping (oh my back sore)
4) Very pissed off, but delighted to see my plants are do well
Thanks for the replies and intrest.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Duckweed
Bladderwort
Riccia(sinking)
Moss

These are much tougher to remove in many cases than algae 

Algae?
About everykind there is that will grow in a tank.
Came in on purpose, or on a plant, airborn etc.
Grow the plants-that's the goal to begin with.
Enough to figure out why it's there.

Have not been pissed in many years.
Excess nutrients are not the issue 90% of the time FYI, plants are limited more often and then they get algae.

I have high NO3/PO4, no algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> Riccia(sinking)


In the words of Newman - "Bleh! Vile weed!", I hate it, but I still want to keep some in the tank.


----------

